# EOI -Points Identified future growth area



## aditya_

according to 


> Identified future growth area
> 
> Industries in identified future growth areas offer New Zealand considerable opportunity to increase its prosperity. Currently we recognise three broad areas: biotechnology, information communications technology, and creative industries.
> 
> 
> *
> You can qualify for points if you can prove your employment in New Zealand is in one of these areas.*


does this mean to claim points under this category you must already be employed in NZ in that growth area? 

or does it mean you can claim points if you are trying to get employment in those area's in New Zealand and have prior experience outside New Zealand in those area's ?


----------



## escapedtonz

aditya_ said:


> according to
> 
> does this mean to claim points under this category you must already be employed in NZ in that growth area?
> 
> or does it mean you can claim points if you are trying to get employment in those area's in New Zealand and have prior experience outside New Zealand in those area's ?


You can claim points in this category if you are already working in an identified future growth area in NZ, OR
If you have a job offer in an identified future growth area in NZ but aren't in NZ, OR
If you have a qualification or experience in an identified future growth area obtained in NZ or elsewhere.
Note: you cannot claim bonus points for *trying* to get employment in an identified future growth area.

Regards,


----------



## dungrani

Hi Aditya,

However, I am not an expert, I think you can claim bonus points for Identified future growth areas, provided you can produce the experience letter (stating your employment with company) and recommendation letter (stating your duties) from your organisations (current and previous)




aditya_ said:


> according to
> 
> does this mean to claim points under this category you must already be employed in NZ in that growth area?
> 
> or does it mean you can claim points if you are trying to get employment in those area's in New Zealand and have prior experience outside New Zealand in those area's ?


----------



## aditya_

thanks for your inputs. I probably should state that my query was based on the direct options given in the EOI


> F14. Are you claiming points for a qualification in one of the identified future growth areas? *
> PLEASE NOTE: Do not select 'Yes' unless you are also claiming points for current skilled employment or an offer of skilled employment, in New Zealand, in an identified future growth area in Section E.
> If yes, please provide the growth area name, and select the name of the qualification.


The way this is worded with *in Newzealand* in bold is a bit confusing. I do not have any nz experience.

copy pasting the paragraph directly in google. i came upon this thread on another forums.


> Points for qualification in an identified growth area? - New Zealand


In light of this information , does your answer change?

Thanks


----------



## aditya_

escapedtonz said:


> You can claim points in this category if you are already working in an identified future growth area in NZ, OR
> If you have a job offer in an identified future growth area in NZ but aren't in NZ, OR
> *If you have a qualification or experience in an identified future growth area obtained in* NZ *or elsewhere.*
> Note: you cannot claim bonus points for *trying* to get employment in an identified future growth area.
> 
> Regards,


I have it elsewhere.
There is another section in the EOI


> G4. Please indicate the total number of years of work experience in an identified future growth area. You need to note that work experience in an identified future growth area only qualifies for bonus points if you are also claiming points for current skilled employment or an offer of skilled employment in an identified future growth area.
> 
> 
> Growth area name


if i claim it here along with skill shortage . it does not add any points.


----------



## escapedtonz

aditya_ said:


> I have it elsewhere.
> There is another section in the EOI
> 
> if i claim it here along with skill shortage . it does not add any points.


So it appears you only receive the bonus points if you are claiming the experience of work in an identified future growth area but have a current job in this field or have the offer of a job in the field in NZ.
It seems just having the experience isn't sufficient to get the extra points.


----------



## jishakk

Aditya ,

I too have the same doubt and just opted No for that section.
I selected the next option and i got some points. still since my EOI is not complete i cannot give you an assurance.
So i am back to where your question lies.
Pls requesting for experts view.
Thank you.


----------



## aditya_

Ive completed and submitted the EOI with 115 points. cant claim points as i am not currently in nz. it suks that ICT qualification with ICT experience from elsewhere is not allowed bonus points even though its in both long term skill shortage and future growth area.


----------



## dungrani

Aditya,

With 115 points I doubt your EOI will be selected from the pool. I hope you must have visited previously EOI Pool selection data.

From January 2013 EOI selected are of 135 point or above. your EOI will remain in pool for 6 months and then it will expire.

If you haven't made payment yet, please wait till NZ immigration starts accepting EOI from pool which meets your points.



aditya_ said:


> Ive completed and submitted the EOI with 115 points. cant claim points as i am not currently in nz. it suks that ICT qualification with ICT experience from elsewhere is not allowed bonus points even though its in both long term skill shortage and future growth area.


----------



## aditya_

Dungrani,
I am aware of the previous selections. But if i apply next year i lose points for 5 age. I am praying that if and when that selection happens my application already in the pool gets picked. There are additional selection criterion . i have 25 for work experience. 15 points in skill shortage and 10 bonus for future growth/recognized qualifications in skill shortage. and an IELTS of band 8. just praying for some luck. The problem with waiting for right moment is we wont know when what kinds of EOI gets picked. These depend on pool status at the time of picking . you can base assumptions on average selection criterion but cant predict when the rare cases happen. i will be trying to secure a job in nz and update the EOI if i happen to get an offer. As i understand your EOI can be edited for such details even after submission.


----------



## dungrani

Hi Aditya,

If that is the case you should certainly put your EOI in the Pool and hope that criteria matches for your, its about sheer luck. By the way how about your skill assessment? is it done? I need help in skill assessment from NZQA.

Can you please let me know what you have done for your skill assessment? or you got exemption ?




aditya_ said:


> Dungrani,
> I am aware of the previous selections. But if i apply next year i lose points for 5 age. I am praying that if and when that selection happens my application already in the pool gets picked. There are additional selection criterion . i have 25 for work experience. 15 points in skill shortage and 10 bonus for future growth/recognized qualifications in skill shortage. and an IELTS of band 8. just praying for some luck. The problem with waiting for right moment is we wont know when what kinds of EOI gets picked. These depend on pool status at the time of picking . you can base assumptions on average selection criterion but cant predict when the rare cases happen. i will be trying to secure a job in nz and update the EOI if i happen to get an offer. As i understand your EOI can be edited for such details even after submission.


----------



## likith_jogi

Hi Guys,

could you please solve my doubt.

Right now i'm scoring 125 points. I have 3+ exp in identified future growth areas and areas of absolute skills shortage in india. Will I be eligible for bonus points?

if yes, then i will get 20 points extra. my occupation is in long term skill shortage list also.

-
Likith


----------



## escapedtonz

likith_jogi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> could you please solve my doubt.
> 
> Right now i'm scoring 125 points. I have 3+ exp in identified future growth areas and areas of absolute skills shortage in india. Will I be eligible for bonus points?
> 
> if yes, then i will get 20 points extra. my occupation is in long term skill shortage list also.
> 
> -
> Likith


No.
To get the bonus points for an identified future growth area you need a job offer in an identified future growth area in New Zealand.
Having a job and/or experience in an identified future growth area in your home country isn't enough.


----------



## aditya_

dungrani said:


> Hi Aditya,
> 
> If that is the case you should certainly put your EOI in the Pool and hope that criteria matches for your, its about sheer luck. By the way how about your skill assessment? is it done? I need help in skill assessment from NZQA.
> 
> Can you please let me know what you have done for your skill assessment? or you got exemption ?


may 1st the first round ... i am aware that my chances are pretty dismal so 
i will be actively trying to get a job in upcoming weeks. I m not aware of any special skill assessment. My qualification is from a recognized university and is exempt from assessment . Have you looked at the appendix for the exempt from assessment list ?


----------



## dungrani

yes my university (Gujart University) is not there.



aditya_ said:


> may 1st the first round ... i am aware that my chances are pretty dismal so
> i will be actively trying to get a job in upcoming weeks. I m not aware of any special skill assessment. My qualification is from a recognized university and is exempt from assessment . Have you looked at the appendix for the exempt from assessment list ?


----------



## likith_jogi

aditya_ said:


> Ive completed and submitted the EOI with 115 points. cant claim points as i am not currently in nz. it suks that ICT qualification with ICT experience from elsewhere is not allowed bonus points even though its in both long term skill shortage and future growth area.


Hi Adithya,

yesterday, i filled out the application and i got only 115 points. i made a mistake while checking for points.

what i came to know is, if we need points for recognized qualifications we need Pre-assessment Result to done nzqa.

did you apply for Pre-assessment Result? plz let me know

thanks.


----------



## aditya_

likith_jogi said:


> Hi Aditya
> 
> what i came to know is, *if we need points for recognized qualifications we need Pre-assessment Result to done nzqa.*
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.


That is valid only if your university is not there on the list. Mine is on the list so i did not apply for any Pre-assessment.


----------

